# Not fat at all.



## jcfynx (May 9, 2011)

Being that all animal head people are self-conscious at their nerddom, they make all of their self-insert characters both skinny and muscular at the same time, which, being that muscles take up _space_ in real life, is impossible. I'm looking at you, Peritian, for encouraging them.

It's led manimal fans to see characters that are not their ideal body type to be fat.

Fat fat fat. Fattie fattie fat.

My buff just put out this hot number of two characters of mine being all gay and I've been surprised by how many people have harped on them being fat.

VVV

<jcfynx>Hey, check this out. A picture for you to look at.
<eatingwell> oh murr i love me some light chub
<jcfynx> You shut your mouth.

<jcfynx> Wouldn't you know it? A picture. Look at it.
<batlety> I could jiggle those things like Jell-O.
<jcfynx> Get out of my house.

<jcfynx> Did you get that thing I sent you? (;
<antisteve> look at that fattie fattie fat fat fat.
<antisteve> wanna fuck them sweet rolls heh heh.
<jcfynx> There is a special place for you, and it is not pleasant. No, you will be very sad once you are there.

<jcfynx> Vote 5 and I'll return the favor. (;
<murasadramon> OMG CHUBBEH!!! XD
<jcfynx> You are my friend no longer.

Internet, these unrealistic standards are literally killing me. I have the furrycancer. I am dying. I cannot survive in this world of ripping eight-pack abs any longer.


----------



## Bliss (May 9, 2011)

Well, they do have a little bit of a belly. 

Don't kill me.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2011)

:I

I almost want to make a poll about BMI to see if the "fat furfags" stereotype is true.


----------



## CannotWait (May 9, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Well, they do have a little bit of a belly.


 
Yes, but they are certainly not fat. I would doubt they are even overweight, their body structures suiting to a more common and realistic human figure from which these guys have been anthropomorphically drawn.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 9, 2011)

But they ARE fat.
What the hell do you consider "fat"? Morbidly obese?

I'm going by real-life standards, here.
Fuck, I call my fiance fat, and he's far skinnier than either of those characters.


*EDIT: *Unless they're pregnant.
That's the only case in which I wouldn't consider them fat.


----------



## jcfynx (May 9, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> But they ARE fat.
> What the hell do you consider "fat"? Morbidly obese?
> 
> I'm going by real-life standards, here.


 
In real life, I don't think anyone would point someone with these body types out and immediately think they're fat. For an American, at least, I'd say they're about typical of what you see. BMI-wise they might be leaning towards overweight, or slightly overweight. Regardless, their fatness level is not remarkable, but it's the first thing people notice.

Half the persons who favorited it have galleries full of naked, morbidly obese men, and that makes me highly uncomfortable.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 9, 2011)

They are definitely chubby/thick/whatever you want to call it.  That IS typical for an american, yes.


----------



## CannotWait (May 9, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> They are definitely chubby/thick/whatever you want to call it.  That IS typical for an american, yes.


 It's typical for a human. I don't understand why people like these bony people so much. In Italy, overweight women and men are still considered more attractive.


----------



## Oopslol (May 9, 2011)

Most importantly, why would you care what a few people think?  Everyone has their own opinion, and regardless of what you do someone is always going to make that 'negative critique.'  Draw what you love, love what you draw, and don't stress the small stuff.


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> <*murasadramon*> OMG CHUBBEH!!! XD


 
Hah!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2011)

Hurr durr Americans are fat. 

Unless you mean people from American Samoa. 

American Samoa is actually, statistically, a fatter country. 


In terms of % of people who are clinically obese, we come in right after Panama.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

A lot of people have weight issues. It's a common insecurity

The first thing I noticed was that they have scruffy brown fur


----------



## Ixtu (May 9, 2011)

They look pretty average to me.
And cute.
And gay.
But pretty cute.


----------



## Radiohead (May 9, 2011)

I consider those average body types. I don't think that's fat, especially if we're considering "relative beauty". (NSFW if you can't handle nipples.)

That's really what I consider near-ideal body weight. I'm 120 lbs and I consider myself anorexic-looking. I hate that.


----------



## jcfynx (May 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> Hah!


 
Thanks For The Comment!



Ixtu said:


> They look pretty average to me.
> And cute.
> And gay.
> But pretty cute.


 
So you like what you see, babe? There's more where that came from. (;


----------



## Volkodav (May 10, 2011)

fat fucks are disgusting, drawn or real. They deserve it when they keel over in the grocery store hacking and wheezing


----------



## sunandshadow (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> It's typical for a human. I don't understand why people like these bony people so much. In Italy, overweight women and men are still considered more attractive.


 Personally I think all body types can be attractive.  I don't see any reason to badmouth any of them; skinniness, chubbiness, and averageness are all mainly genetic, and it's neither fair nor useful to complain about other genetic traits like hair color, height, etc.  Weight shouldn't be any different.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 10, 2011)

Before I was pregnant I was super drug addict thin like my sona. After giving birth I look healthy now and I made my sona reflect that. I like it when people draw their fursonas as a furry them. Weight and all that jazz. I understand that your sona is what you are not and you have the freedom to be what you are not but no one has 12 pack abs, rib muscles that look like ribletts. Not everyone has that v shaped muscle in the crotch area. It makes me happy to see chubby or average furs.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 10, 2011)

They ARE fat.
/thread


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> In real life, I don't think anyone would point someone with these body types out and immediately think they're fat. For an American, at least, I'd say they're about typical of what you see.



Oh, so we're just lowering our standards now :roll:

If you like that body type that's cool, but don't try and lower the bar here for _everyone_ 



jcfynx said:


> BMI-wise they might be leaning towards overweight, or slightly overweight.



BMI is worthless.  Fuck, according to my BMI I'm overweight but that's just because I work out all the time.



jcfynx said:


> Half the persons who favorited it have galleries full of naked, morbidly obese men, and that makes me highly uncomfortable.


 
Well, the characters aren't close to that point but why are you surprised?  Chubby chasers...


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> In real life, I don't think anyone would point someone with these body types out and immediately think they're fat. For an American, at least, I'd say they're about typical of what you see. BMI-wise they might be leaning towards overweight, or slightly overweight. Regardless, their fatness level is not remarkable, but it's the first thing people notice.
> 
> Half the persons who favorited it have galleries full of naked, morbidly obese men, and that makes me highly uncomfortable.


 I don't know what region of America you observe or live in, but they're fat. Not morbidly obese. Just fat.

America has horrible problems with widespread obesity.
So saying "normal," by this country's standards, isn't saying much.
Our "normal" is like "XXXL" for the rest of the world.


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't know what region of America you observe or live in, but they're fat. Not morbidly obese. Just fat.
> 
> America has horrible problems with widespread obesity.
> So saying "normal," by this country's standards, isn't saying much.
> Our "normal" is like "XXXL" for the rest of the world.


 
That's the problem.  A recent study found if you have obese friends your chances of becoming obese yourself increase DRAMATICALLY (statistically speaking).

It's a matter of what people think is "normal" and where they set the bar.  If all your friends are fat you won't really feel as bad being a fatass yourself since people tend to judge themselves based on the others around them.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 10, 2011)

Ricky said:


> That's the problem.  A recent study found if you have obese friends your chances of becoming obese yourself increase DRAMATICALLY (statistically speaking).
> 
> It's a matter of what people think is "normal" and where they set the bar.  If all your friends are fat you won't really feel as bad being a fatass yourself since people tend to judge themselves based on the others around them.


 I spent a lot of time around a fat friend early in high school, and I shot up nearly 50 - 70 lbs because of it.

Thank god I lost most of the weight before my metabolism slowed way the hell down.
By the time I came close to the end of high school, a lot of people were telling me I was looking "sickly" and "anorexic" because I was a size 5 or 6.
But now that I'm in a different region, it's like those are normal. Helps make me want to stay small. Now if only food here wasn't so fattening. Or at least the food I can afford. Blah.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 10, 2011)

Not me. I can draw my character thin and be completely truthful. But I also eat right and work out.  As for the muscular but thin; if you do more long-term working out (like walking miles instead of running) you'll build up those lean yet strong as hell muscles.  As for the fatty-tattyness of your image, I don't think it's grotesque or anything, but people tend to key in on things like that, since it's a fetish and has a fanbase for it. The base is for fat furs, not slightly thicker average looking furs. 

/pretentiousness


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> As for the muscular but thin; if you do more long-term working out (like walking miles instead of running) you'll build up those lean yet strong as hell muscles.


 
Walking does not really build muscle mass at all (except in the legs and that's barely, more if it's uphill). I've found walking is a waste of time for me because it takes such a long time to burn X amount of calories.  I just run during my lunch break now (and do weights in the evenings). I'd really recommend weights if you're trying to build mass.

(hopefully this won't derail the thread, but I had to say something because I'm pretentious about this stuff too...  lol)


----------



## Heimdal (May 10, 2011)

Their bellies are whiter and shinier than most of the rest of their bodies. The issue is not that are fat, it's that they look fat. They are not fat at all, but the work really draws attention to the little bit of fat they do have. They would look skinny if they were wearing shirts, or were in different lighting. Excellent art though, but there you go, that's very likely the whole issue.


----------



## Azure (May 10, 2011)

They're not fat. They're just right c:


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 10, 2011)

I don't know where yo're from, Jc, but here in the Netherlands, a belly like that is considered over weight. Aka fat.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 10, 2011)

Chubby, but not fat.   =o


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't know what region of America you observe or live in, but they're fat. Not morbidly obese. Just fat.
> 
> America has horrible problems with widespread obesity.
> So saying "normal," by this country's standards, isn't saying much.
> Our "normal" is like "XXXL" for the rest of the world.



Again with the "AMERICUNZ R FAT" stuff. 

Yeah, we're up there, but we're 1)Not exactly flying off the charts higher than those below us 2)Not at all the highest. 

Like I said: Panama is fatter than us.


----------



## Kivaari (May 10, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Their bellies are whiter and shinier than most of the rest of their bodies. The issue is not that are fat, it's that they look fat. They are not fat at all, but the work really draws attention to the little bit of fat they do have. They would look skinny if they were wearing shirts, or were in different lighting. Excellent art though, but there you go, that's very likely the whole issue.


The "This" button needs to start working. 

I'm not overweight at all (BMI around 21) and my body looks pretty similar to the one on the left.


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 10, 2011)

I'd also mention the heavy shadow under their bellies and the fact that the picture ends just past their bellies, if it were a bit lower they also wouldn't look as chubby.

But you're right I wouldn't look at them and think FAT. And yes furries always drawing themselves skinny and muscular at the same time is a terrible thing.


----------



## Heimdal (May 10, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> furries always drawing themselves skinny and muscular at the same time is a terrible thing.



We can only hope that one day furry artists everywhere will only draw ugly, homely looking characters. :V


----------



## jcfynx (May 10, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Their bellies are whiter and shinier than most of the rest of their bodies. The issue is not that are fat, it's that they look fat. They are not fat at all, but the work really draws attention to the little bit of fat they do have. They would look skinny if they were wearing shirts, or were in different lighting. Excellent art though, but there you go, that's very likely the whole issue.



It looks like we have a winner. Thank you so much, I didn't even notice that. I just thought it made it look like they had parts of their pelt missing, but now that you mention it.

Somewhere around 100% of responses have been about the fatness of the characters; that must be why.



Heimdal said:


> We can only hope that one day furry artists everywhere will only draw ugly, homely looking characters. :V


 
Is it wrong that this is what I legitimately want to see? Ha, ha.

There was an artist on the main site awhile back who drew comics where every character as average or unattractive. I appreciated that.  "20-year-old models being awkward and dramatic" and "20-year-old models boning each other" have lost their charm with me as plotlines go.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2011)

I kind of agree with the sentiment that idealized furry characters are a bit... uh... overdone. I'm one of those people who looks at models in ads and thinks, "My god. That thing isn't human!" There is, believe it or not, a limit to attractiveness. When you take "attractive" features and push them beyond that limit, you get freakish aliens, NOT super-hot people. 


That said, I can't say I like the idea of intentionally unattractive characters. At least not in porn. Average looking is more my preference. Characters that, even if they're appearing in porn, still look like they could have a day job. 

For lulz, try the following experiment: 

1) Find some furry porn. 
2) Pick one of the characters.
3) Mentally put clothing on them. Try to imagine what they would look like in a suit or a t-shirt. 
4) Imagine them going to work the next day. Try to picture what kind of job they would have, and how other people would react to them. 

Likely conclusions include: 
-All female characters are swimsuit models, porn stars, or prostitutes. "Medical study subject" is also an option. 
-All male characters live in perpetual fear of getting an ill-timed erection and probably busting their pants off. 
-An upsetting number of characters are unsuited for normal professions, and thus must be body builders or such. 300 pounds of muscle doesn't help when you want to type a memo. 
-Most of these characters could not hold a job for more than a week before being fired for sexual harassment. 
-After a given porn comic, most of the characters have somehow ruined their lives. They either fucked someone they needed to have a professional relationship with, or they fucked someone they meet on a daily basis, thus making all subsequent encounters horribly awkward.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 10, 2011)

I have difficulty getting pants to stay on me now that I'm less fat.


----------



## keretceres (May 10, 2011)

...That image for me, was borderline Chub-cub T_T


----------



## anero (May 10, 2011)

In hockey there were people wondering how we'd look if we did gain 30 pounds. Some Russian kid in Barrie had to gain like 20 pounds to make it with a pro team, he went from 6'0, 165 to 190.

Kinda glad I don't have to worry about gaining weight and shit, I'm twiggy as fuck. Scouts don't like noodle arms though.


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Again with the "AMERICUNZ R FAT" stuff.
> 
> Yeah, we're up there, but we're 1)Not exactly flying off the charts higher than those below us



Um, yeah -- we really are.



			
				Unsilenced said:
			
		

> 2)Not at all the highest.
> 
> Like I said: Panama is fatter than us.


 
I can't find anything about Panama, but from everything I've read  America is the worst (by far).  If you got sources that say otherwise,  I'd be interested.



Lemoncholic said:


> But you're right I wouldn't look at them and think FAT. And yes furries always drawing themselves skinny and muscular at the same time is a terrible thing.


 
I like all the fat/obese furries who always get their characters drawn that way.  I mean, it just seems fucking delusional at that point.

If you want to look like that, don't spend tons of money on commissions so you can fap and day dream the stuff.  You're better off taking that money and investing in a treadmill and you can look that way _for real_!

Also, what is this "skinny and muscular" stuff?  What does that even mean?

If someone is muscular I wouldn't consider them skinny :roll:


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Well, they certainly ain't slim. 

What should we call them? Pleasantly plump? Big boned?


----------



## Volkodav (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Well, they certainly ain't slim.
> 
> What should we call them? Pleasantly plump? Big boned?


Living pieces of human feces


----------



## Tabasco (May 10, 2011)

Who cares if they've got a bit of extra bellymeat? It's not rolls, and rail-thin is even worse. ._.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2011)

According to the World Health Organization, the 33.9% of American adults have a BMI greater than or equal to 30. 

Panama has 34.7%

American Samoa has 74.6%

From the same site, 66.9% of Americans are overweight. 

American Samoa has 93.5%

Panama has 67.4%


So yeah. As countries go, we do actually have a lot of fat people, but I'm getting pretty tired of hearing any time fatness (or America) comes into a conversation, "HERP DERP AMERICUNZ R ALL FAT."

Let's see some ragging on American Samoa :v.


----------



## Volkodav (May 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> According to the World Health Organization, the 33.9% of American adults have a BMI greater than or equal to 30.
> 
> Panama has 34.7%
> 
> ...


America is the fattest country. I'm gonna rag on you guys all I want.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> America is the fattest country. I'm gonna rag on you guys all I want.


 
COME AT ME BRO.

Personally I really don't care about this stereotype. It's funny and I see no need to try and defend it. America, land of the Free and home of the people who can't look down and see their genitals.


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> According to the World Health Organization...


 
I was able to pull this up from Google (since you mentioned the source)

http://apps.who.int/bmi/index.jsp

...so yeah, I guess those two obscure countries are worse.

So technically we are #3 but Americans are still fucking fat (and Samoans I think have genetic predispositions to it as well)

Thanks for the source though, I didn't know that.


----------



## Carnie (May 10, 2011)

Jc you just need to get used to skinnier people. They are a bit chubby. Not fat though.


----------



## jcfynx (May 10, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Also, what is this "skinny and muscular" stuff?  What does that even mean?
> 
> If someone is muscular I wouldn't consider them skinny :roll:


 
A visual effect used by animal people artists to make characters appear both thin and muscular at the same time. It's the equivalent of painting muscles on to a torso that would not be large enough to actually accommodate them. Some people appreciate this; I find it inhuman and grotesque.



CoyoteCaliente said:


> Well, they certainly ain't slim.
> 
> What should we call them? Pleasantly plump? Big boned?


 
Why can't you just call them your friends? >:


----------



## KatWarrior (May 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm one of those people who looks at models in ads and thinks, "My god. That thing isn't human!"


 
Oh the wonders of Photoshop in every publication. I look at those things now and scrutinize how bad the Photoshop artists screwed up their human proportions for the sake of "beauty". Eyes bigger, necks and waist smaller. They're trying to make us all think anime girls are real. 8V


----------



## Alstor (May 10, 2011)

The left one is a good weight and can pass for a thinner person if he had a shirt on. The person on the right, however, has a clear potbelly going on. He's also the one where the lighting and cropping distortion is most prevalent. 

Personally, I like looking at subjects that have any body type. Ecto, endo, or meso. As long as it's kept at a realistic, manageable way. It's almost disgusting to look at subjects that struggle to move their limbs due to an abundance or muscle or fat there, and struggling to pick up a single cup with bony arms isn't good, either.

Unless someone's into that. Then whatever. It's what they like.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Why can't you just call them your friends? >:


 
Because the people pictured are not my friends. 

And to be honest, in terms of close friends, we give each other much more flak that what may seem necessary because we know we don't really mean it (even if it is based off fact). My friend Pat has an extremely large skull, so we call him a mongoloid and tell him he has Down Syndrome. I've done a few crazy things while drunk, so my second nickname is Dumbass. My first one is Dipshit. 

Point is, it's nothing to be taken seriously. It is what it is, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## buni (May 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> My buff just put out this hot number of two characters of mine being all gay and I've been surprised by how many people have harped on them being fat.



... I want to know where the fat is in that picture. =o.o= Those guys look fine. I mean, seriously, they look like normally-built, typically-proportioned figures. They're not _muscular_, but they're certainly not obese, or even overweight. Visually, I'd put their BMI at about a 22-23, which is well within healthy.


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

buni said:


> ... I want to know where the fat is in that picture. =o.o= Those guys look fine. I mean, seriously, they look like normally-built, typically-proportioned figures. They're not _muscular_, but they're certainly not obese, or even overweight. Visually, I'd put their BMI at about a 22-23, which is well within healthy.


 
As if you can determine a BMI from a two-dimensional picture.


----------



## buni (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> As if you can determine a BMI from a two-dimensional picture.


 
I'm quite capable of making a guess based on observation. Assuming that they were made of neither phlogiston nor steel, I'd stand by that estimate until told otherwise. Not that the BMI of a FICTIONAL CHARACTER is really a meaningful concept, but if we're going to argue whether they're fat, we might as well ask whether or not they're healthy for their size.


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

buni said:


> I'm quite capable of making a guess based on observation. Assuming that they were made of neither phlogiston nor steel, I'd stand by that estimate until told otherwise. Not that the BMI of a FICTIONAL CHARACTER is really a meaningful concept, but if we're going to argue whether they're fat, we might as well ask whether or not they're healthy for their size.


 
Yeah, I know. I was just making a point. Although, now that I think about ti a two-dimensional image on the Internet has no weight. It does have a size though and it is not the biggest image I have ever seen.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> As if you can determine a BMI from a two-dimensional picture.


 
What about Cholesterol levels? :V


----------



## Cowrie (May 10, 2011)

I'm fairly open about what I like in drawings.  When it comes to how I visualize/draw crappily my fursona, she probably has about the same ammount of fat as I do, just with different curves.  As a woman, I can't stand that my hips are practically non-existant, so what I have as bellyfat is hips on my fursona.  Breasts are about the same, but closer together on the chest in her.  The ass is still missing, but that's a necessity for an onychotaur (tauric velvet worm).

Yeah, I definately have body type issues.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 10, 2011)

jcfynx, never at a loss for reasons to refer to animal head people and observe things about them.


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2011)

buni said:


> ... I want to know where the fat is in that picture.


 
Are you blind?



CannotWait said:


> As if you can determine a BMI from a two-dimensional picture.


 
Pretty much.

You can't tell BMI from even looking at someone IRL because it doesn't account for MANY things (and why it's a worthless way of measuring anything in the first place).


----------



## RailRide (May 11, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> <jcfynx> There is a special place for you, and it is not pleasant. No, you will be very sad once you are there.


 
I don't know why, but I'm sorely tempted to make a sig out of this...

---PCJ


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2011)

While I certainly wouldn't say that either of those characters are "fat," they certainly aren't "in-shape."  Personally I like this body type a lot, and I could even stand to see just a little bit more pudge on them. ugh i'm such a chubby chaser


----------



## buni (May 11, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Are you blind?



No, but I frankly don't think of the body type depicted in that picture as "fat." Back when I was clinically thirty pounds underweight, I still had the same kind of tummy those two have. I lost all the weight in my arms, legs, thighs, and butt. My tummy, though, retained its slight paunch. I've also seen enough other people who've ended up with the same body shape -- muscular everywhere but the middle, with a slight tummy bulge -- that it just doesn't register as "overweight." *shrug*


----------



## Unsilenced (May 11, 2011)

Question: How often do you see underweight furry characters? As in, like, clinically underweight. Rib cage showing and all that. 

I doubt it happens that much more often.

EDIT: I suppose I should be more specific. I mean realistically underweight. Not "can wrap hands around waist but still has cans bigger than her head" underweight. There's a difference. Namely that one is horribly grotesque and the other is a realistic depiction of an underweight person. :V


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2011)

buni said:


> No, but I frankly don't think of the body type depicted in that picture as "fat." Back when I was clinically thirty pounds underweight, I still had the same kind of tummy those two have. I lost all the weight in my arms, legs, thighs, and butt. My tummy, though, retained its slight paunch. I've also seen enough other people who've ended up with the same body shape -- muscular everywhere but the middle, with a slight tummy bulge -- that it just doesn't register as "overweight." *shrug*


 
Ah, okay.  That makes sense; you asked where the fat was though.  It's pretty easy to _see fat _in that picture.

Whether or not you'd consider them fat is purely subjective.  They aren't fucking huge or anything and half the people at my gym are worse.

Also, it has a lot to do with posture as well.  You can NOT be fat, but look like you have a belly if your posture sucks (and it looks that way from the image).


----------



## Otto042 (May 14, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Being that all animal head people are self-conscious at their nerddom, they make all of their self-insert characters both skinny and muscular at the same time, which, being that muscles take up _space_ in real life, is impossible. I'm looking at you, Peritian, for encouraging them.
> 
> It's led manimal fans to see characters that are not their ideal body type to be fat.


 You drew those characters and you got mad that they were called fat.  If  you like the way the characters are, why does it matter if someone else  thinks they are fat?  They are what you wanted so why let it bother  you?

This can be applied to real life.  If you're happy, to hell with everone's opinion.  If you're not happy, change something.  If its too hard to change something, then  you're weak and that weakness is what you should change first.  If  you're going to sit there and make excuses, try changing that first and stop making excuses.  It's hard because its worth the effort.  

It doesn't take a lot to be happy.  just keep your expectations to  something actually achievable given your genetics/money situation.   (yes, money does play a big part in happiness.  its easier to be happy  when they don't repo your car, not saying you need a car to be happy though)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 14, 2011)

I'd consider them chubby/stocky.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2011)

OP, your furs' bodies would be average for a middle-aged man.

Average body types for younger males may be best described on this webpage: http://www.slideshare.net/latino_muscled/male-body-types

Click the right button 2-4 times until you find the right pics.
Warning; barely SFW (images stop just above the no-no zone)


----------



## Calemeyr (May 16, 2011)

Those pictures look like Nat Geo fat. You know, how tribal chieftans look. It's not bad. Leaner than most Americans. I was expecting a gigantic, flabby body with a tiny head and GET IN MAH BELLAH! Because that's popular for some reason.


----------



## Kiszka (May 16, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Again with the "AMERICUNZ R FAT" stuff.
> 
> Yeah, we're up there, but we're 1)Not exactly flying off the charts higher than those below us 2)Not at all the highest.
> 
> Like I said: Panama is fatter than us.


And you want to know who retires in Panama?
Americans.


----------



## Squattle (May 16, 2011)

The first thing I noticed was that sexy coonfaic giving me the bedroom eyes. Hello mr. sexy coonfaic? Care to go straight for the evening?


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 17, 2011)

Other countries are just jealous because they can't afford food.

But to be honest it's all subjective, if your happy with yourself then that's what really matters.  It's only a problem when it's health problem being too fat or too skinny or ect.


----------



## mitchau (May 18, 2011)

Sigh at people thinking that because they are average, we have to redefine what fat is. 

AVERAGE != NOT FAT 

Also fat is slightly subjective, a visual descriptor. Overweight, obese and morbidly obese on the other hand are diagnostics. 

I consider them fat, if you don't, good for you! Go yiff. I am not calling them overweight, that's completely different.

Also stop whoring attention Americans, we know you're not all fat. Hell I was pretty sure at one stage we (Austalians) took the cake (lolpunz) chill the fuck out.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 18, 2011)

It just gets annoying. Though i suppose that showcases a person's ignorance to think everyone here's some sort of belligerent land-whale.


----------



## mitchau (May 18, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> It just gets annoying. Though i suppose that showcases a person's ignorance to think everyone here's some sort of belligerent land-whale.


 
It's actually really ironic. IE that haters hate on America's ignorance and use such ignorant statements themselves.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 18, 2011)

I'd say that they are about average. I like a little bit of a belly on guys, it makes them nice to snuggle up to. People might consider me fat but at least I'm packing it in all the right places. (tits & ass) I will admit it does get very annoying hearing people constantly talking about weight. I'd rather live my life then constantly judging and being judged.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 19, 2011)

mitchau said:


> It's actually really ironic. IE that haters hate on America's ignorance and use such ignorant statements themselves.


 
That's because ignorant people run rampant, regardless of age, sex, race or religion.


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2011)

RagnarokChu said:


> But to be honest it's all subjective, if your happy with yourself then that's what really matters.  It's only a problem when it's health problem being too fat or too skinny or ect.


 
Since when is "being too skinny" a health problem?

Aside from a few very rare (and very extreme) cases, that doesn't even make any sense.

As long as the person is eating well, a lot of people are naturally skinny and it's not a health concern, at all.


----------



## mitchau (May 20, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Since when is "being too skinny" a health problem?
> 
> Aside from a few very rare (and very extreme) cases, that doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> As long as the person is eating well, a lot of people are naturally skinny and it's not a health concern, at all.



You're kidding right? You've never heard of Anorexia? Pretty sure it's less healthy than obesity.


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2011)

mitchau said:


> You're kidding right? You've never heard of Anorexia? Pretty sure it's less healthy than obesity.


 
Read the post again, more carefully this time.



Ricky said:


> _*As long as the person is eating well*_, a lot of people are naturally skinny and it's not a health concern, at all.


 
Anorexia doesn't mean "skinny" it means the person is not fucking eating.

Again, like I said -- a lot of people are naturally skinny and this isn't a health concern, at all.

Also, I don't know how you came to the conclusion one is worse than the other since there are different extremes in both.  That doesn't make any sense, either.


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 20, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Since when is "being too skinny" a health problem?
> 
> Aside from a few very rare (and very extreme) cases, that doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> As long as the person is eating well, a lot of people are naturally skinny and it's not a health concern, at all.


You know you just answered your own question.


----------



## Stealthy (May 20, 2011)

They look fat to me. Then again, I _am _in the beginning stages of an eating disorder.

A bit late, but @Clayton: Please go die, I now hate you forever for saying fat people don't deserve to live.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 20, 2011)

RagnarokChu said:


> You know you just answered your own question.


 
No.

Anorexia =/= being skinny.

You can be fat as a cow and still be anorexic. This is because the body cannibalizes muscle instead of fat, contrary to popular belief, when you starve yourself.


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 20, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> No.
> 
> Anorexia =/= being skinny.
> 
> You can be fat as a cow and still be anorexic. This is because the body cannibalizes muscle instead of fat, contrary to popular belief, when you starve yourself.


Pretty sure I didn't quote you.

It makes sense because IN THOSE rare cases, it's unhealthy to be that skinny because you aren't eating well or too skinny from kind of health problem/disease. Is that suppose to be some kind of more logical and rational answer I can give when you already know the cases when it is bad to be too skinny.


----------



## foxmusk (May 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> fat fucks are disgusting, drawn or real. They deserve it when they keel over in the grocery store hacking and wheezing


 
While i agree that they NEED to lose weight, it's attitudes like that that lead to people developing eating disorders. just sayin'. :C



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> No.
> 
> Anorexia =/= being skinny.
> 
> You can be fat as a cow and still be anorexic. This is because the body cannibalizes muscle instead of fat, contrary to popular belief, when you starve yourself.



THIS GODDAMMIT THIS. i got shit like that SO much when i was still overweight. "But harley you can't be anorexic you're still overweight!" people seem to think "anorexic" is a body size.


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

They comment negatively because, in a furry dream world, everyone is average to skinny to super muscular. As for those who chase fatties, it's either because they are one and want to trick everyone into thinking it's fun, or it's because they're a twinky chubby chaser who's form of rebellion toward their perfectly well-proportioned parents isn't tattoos and drunkenness but going against the status quo of what's physically desirable. They want all their friends to picture their hot, skinny bod with sweaty rolls of fat smothering them against a Crisco-lubed waterbed to make them doubly jealous of what they can't get.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 29, 2011)

RagnarokChu said:


> Pretty sure I didn't quote you.
> 
> It makes sense because IN THOSE rare cases, it's unhealthy to be that skinny because you aren't eating well or too skinny from kind of health problem/disease. Is that suppose to be some kind of more logical and rational answer I can give when you already know the cases when it is bad to be too skinny.



"When is being too skinny a health problem? I can see Anorexia being a problem, but not being skinny"
"You just answered your own question"
"No he didn't. Too skinny =/= anorexia for X and Y reasons"
"I WASN'T TALKING TO YOU DON'T BUTT IN

THOSE RARE CASES MEANS IT'S ALWAYS BAD"


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 29, 2011)

Lack of detailed shading can actually make a character in a picture look fat.


----------



## Iovis (May 29, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Before I was pregnant I was super drug addict thin like my sona. After giving birth I look healthy now and I made my sona reflect that. I like it when people draw their fursonas as a furry them. Weight and all that jazz. I understand that your sona is what you are not and you have the freedom to be what you are not but no one has 12 pack abs, rib muscles that look like ribletts. Not everyone has that v shaped muscle in the crotch area. It makes me happy to see chubby or average furs.


I don't know about most people, but for me personally my fursona is a reflection of my personality and mind rather than my body. I'm a slim-average guy (125-ish lbs last I checked. I think I lost weight though cause my eating habits are terribad), but my fursona is more muscular. It's meant to reflect the fact that if you actually get to know me I have a strong personality and I'm stubborn as fuck. Just like I chose a Tiger because they are, for the most part, solitary and very territorial creatures just like I am.

Though I will add that some part of me does want to be more muscular; and I'll start going to the gym when I stop being such a lazy bum hating people so much.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Luca Infernalis (May 29, 2011)

My characters aren't skinny and muscular. They're just SKINNY. Very skinny. Their armor looks muscular, but it's not part of their body, so they're free to take it off and be submissive.


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> for saying fat people don't deserve to live.


quote me


----------



## Iovis (May 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> quote me


 


Clayton said:


> fat fucks are disgusting, drawn or real. They  deserve it when they keel over in the grocery store hacking and wheezing


 

i c wat u did thar...


----------



## Luca Infernalis (May 29, 2011)

I understand some people have a fat fetish, but I have a fetish for just the opposite: skinny people with no fat and no muscles at all.


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

Iovis said:


> i c wat u did thar...


mmmm no 
I asked him to quote where I said they deserved to die


----------



## Iovis (May 29, 2011)

Luca Infernalis said:


> I understand some people have a fat fetish, but I have a fetish for just the opposite: skinny people with no fat and no muscles at all.


 Sounds sexy.



Clayton said:


> mmmm no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know. :3


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

Luca Infernalis said:


> I understand some people have a fat fetish, but I have a fetish for just the opposite: skinny people with no fat and no muscles at all.



But no amount of lube would help you stick your dick in that. They'd fall apart during child birth, possibly even after an exceptionally powerful fart.


----------



## Ricky (May 29, 2011)

Luca Infernalis said:


> I understand some people have a fat fetish, but I have a fetish for just the opposite: skinny people with no fat and no muscles at all.


 
That's not a fetish.  It's a preference of body type.

I'm probably about the same, though I don't really care that much.  Just no fatties.


----------



## Luca Infernalis (May 30, 2011)

Well, I mean, enough to keep them alive. What I'm saying is like this guy:


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Luca Infernalis said:


> Well, I mean, enough to keep them alive. What I'm saying is like this guy:


 
wwwwaannnnttttt


----------



## Luca Infernalis (May 30, 2011)

Inorite! This is my celebrity crush Koji Seto. Want to see him with armor?


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 30, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> THIS GODDAMMIT THIS. i got shit like that SO much when i was still overweight.


 
Now that's just malicious.



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> "When is being too skinny a health  problem? I can see Anorexia being a problem, but not being skinny"
> "You just answered your own question"
> "No he didn't. Too skinny =/= anorexia for X and Y reasons"
> "I WASN'T TALKING TO YOU DON'T BUTT IN
> ...


 
He's saying that the guy said "How can being skinny be a health problem? I mean, sure, if you're too skinny, it's a health problem, but..."
Anorexia usually is accompanied by being unhealthily underweight.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 30, 2011)

*NOTE: The following is based on personal opinion.*
I think this might be a little too thin.

This is WAY too far on adding weight.

This is a decent balance in between.


----------



## Stealthy (Jun 3, 2011)

First off, Clayton, I appreciate not being mistaken for a guy. (How many anorexic guys do you know, anyway? I made my eating disorder clear when I stated my opinion, so nobody would think I have a non-distorted view on the subject of the overweight-ness of those charries. That sort of should have given you a clue.)



Clayton said:


> fat fucks are disgusting, drawn or real. *They deserve it when they keel over in the grocery store hacking and wheezing *


 
Second, that totally reads like you think fat people don't deserve to live.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 3, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> First off, Clayton, I appreciate not being mistaken for a guy. (How many anorexic guys do you know, anyway? I made my eating disorder clear when I stated my opinion, so nobody would think I have a non-distorted view on the subject of the overweight-ness of those charries. That sort of should have given you a clue.)


 
there are PLENTY of guys with eating disorders. That's a ridiculous assumption to make.


----------



## Stealthy (Jun 3, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> there are PLENTY of guys with eating disorders. That's a ridiculous assumption to make.



Yes, there are. I was drawing upon stereotypes. Clayton, being a very simple-minded seeming person, would likely be under the assumption that eating disorders are an exclusively female problem, and so if he had actually read what I posted would likely realize my actual gender.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 3, 2011)

Fursona's fat, and I'm fat, but I can still see my kneecaps.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 3, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> *NOTE: The following is based on personal opinion.*
> I think this might be a little too thin.
> 
> This is WAY too far on adding weight.
> ...



Oh my god, that first picture is HORRID.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 3, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Oh my god, that first picture is HORRID.


 
trashing on underweight isn't any better :V


----------



## Kayla (Jun 3, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> trashing on underweight isn't any better :V


 

I'm not trashing on it being underweight. That's just a really horrid-looking picture.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> *NOTE: The following is based on personal opinion.*
> I think this might be a little too thin.
> 
> This is WAY too far on adding weight.
> ...


Seems like great minds think alike.


----------



## blessthebeast (Jun 3, 2011)

welcome to the Internet.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 3, 2011)

Im one of those lucky people blessed with a metabolism that would let me eat ANYTHING and pretty maintain the same weight.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 4, 2011)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> Im one of those lucky people blessed with a metabolism that would let me eat ANYTHING and pretty maintain the same weight.


Me too.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 4, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Me too.


*brofist*


----------



## mapdark (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry to say this but they ARE fat. But not young fat.. they look Old fat. Completely out of shape. Tired. Most young people who have extra weight dont look so flabby


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 7, 2011)

mapdark said:


> Sorry to say this but they ARE fat. But not young fat.. they look Old fat. Completely out of shape. Tired. Most young people who have extra weight dont look so flabby


 
Why do you always have to shit on my face.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 8, 2011)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> Im one of those lucky people blessed with a metabolism that would let me eat ANYTHING and pretty maintain the same weight.


 
Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 9, 2011)

im eating well


----------



## Sar (Jun 10, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> They are definitely chubby/thick/whatever you want to call it.  That IS typical for an american, yes.


 Also typical for some glaswegians. Just more 'olympic villagy'. DNS


----------



## Night-san (Jun 10, 2011)

-shrugs-
My fursona's very thin, but not muscular. That's just reflecting me- I'm actually a bit underweight, going by BMI, but not quite in-shape (which I hope to change soon).

Nearly all of my close friends, barring... maybe one? range from overweight to obese. I'm just conscious about eating moderately healthily, and not lounging around the house all day like they do if not prodded up.


----------



## cooltoast300 (Jun 18, 2011)

Woah a thread about fat people! Sounds like a job for a physical trainer. But seriously. Me in real life and my fursona both of us are lean and cut, regards of a nice gym and athletic lifestyle.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 18, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> They look pretty average to me.
> And cute.
> And gay.
> But pretty cute.


 

Same, I wouldn't call them fat.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 19, 2011)

Dammit, they still look slightly overweight to me.

Not like a huge tub of lard, but just over the average weight of someone aged (I'm assuming) around 20-30.


----------



## Koray (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, I'm chubby, my friend is chubby. We're still doing it :s


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

My fursona is supposed to have a gut, and I'm proud of it. c: My fursona is fatter than I am actually lol. But when drawn, most people tend to leave out the gut, and they give him a 6-pack and abs, even on commissions... =\ That's not how he's supposed to be.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 19, 2011)

people use the art to escape from real life, either because it's easier than working on what they'd like to look like or they're in denial.

regardless, if you want to get fit, do a split.


----------

